# Rats fighting



## Claire North (Sep 23, 2020)

We have 2 Male rats that started fighting at about 4 months old. They are now approaching a year old. Will castration help with their aggression?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

If the aggression is hormone based, then yes. 

Are you sure they're not just play fighting? 

Is anyone getting injured? Blood and fluff flying everywhere? Or just wrestling and squeaking?


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Two of my boys used to wrestle and squeak. I worked on the rule of no blood no foul. 

Sometimes if there was a particularly prized food they would grab each other and fling each other out of the way!!


----------

